# How do I make my dog sit/down faster?



## ragingbullm

My boy has a really slow sit. I will tell him sit, he looks to the left and to the right and then eases his butt to the floor while staring VERY intently at me. He really takes his sweet time. I have tried it on the leash, pulling it up and pushing his butt if he doesn't obey within about half a second, and he only sits quickly if he thinks I'm about to push his butt down. 

I had his hips x-rayed at 1 year and found that he could have a slightly dysplatic left hip(I took him in to be x-rayed because he was limping) but it turns out it was just a sprain and the vet said his hips should not be causing him any pain at all.

His downs are slow too, he does the same thing as with the sit. Sometimes he looks off, then slides his butt back, his elbows don't even fully touch the floor unless I wait about 2-3 seconds. The SECOND he thinks I'm going to praise him he gets up immediately. For example, I anticipate that his chest will hit the floor and so I am about to praise him for the EXACT moment his chest hits the floor, but he must be anticipating the same thing, so he gets up before his chest touches. 

I've done the same thing as with the sit, putting the leash under my foot and pulling it down that way. But he just won't speed it up. He will come on a dime, stop dead in his tracks when you say so, but he just doesn't want to sit or down. What can I do to improve this??


----------



## Amaruq

How did you originally train him for the sit/down?


----------



## MaggieRoseLee

Slow sits and slow downs frequently happen when we train our dogs only using compulsion training ('making' them do it) rather than other training that has our dogs desperately WANTING (please please tell me what you want cause I can't WAIT to do it!!!!) training.

Doing things V E R Y , V E R Y slowly is one of the many calming signals our dogs send to us. Failing to make eye contact or looking away from us are other calming signals. (click here for info). 

Dogs initially trained with more positive methods (rewarded with food/toy) and NOT punished (even a leash pop can be a punishment for them) tend to slam down into position when asked. If you have a chance to learn clicker training you may work that into your regime and be amazed how this entirely different method will get your dog excited about learning again.

http://www.extendedyears.com/behavior/50006.php

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IC367wKGi4M

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8i-L3-gqWic

http://www.revver.com/video/788654/charging-the-clicker-dog-trick-training/


----------



## SouthernThistle

> Originally Posted By: MaggieRoseLee
> Dogs initially trained with more positive methods (rewarded with food/toy) and NOT punished (even a leash pop can be a punishment for them) tend to slam down into position when asked.


I trained Tobey using 100% positive reinforcement (food or toy reward). Initially he was slow to sit or down, but the more I worked with him and made training "fun," he would pop right down to sit and slam himself on the ground for "down."

You really have to make training "fun" and something they enjoy rather than mundane and such. Tobey thought being obedient was a game that he LOVED to play.


----------



## DianaM

If my dog is working for something he REALLY REALLY wants, he goes down faster than if gravity was turned to the max. Kongs and food and tug will do it. I find that if I train in drive, he responds a lot better than if I'm just asking for a sit to cross the street (times like that, a snail could beat him). Does your boy love to play? Try getting him excited with his favorite toy, then briskly call for a sit and see how fast he responds. The INSTANT his butt makes contact, mark it with a quick "good" or "yes" and follow it up with your release word as you chuck the ball. A little light bulb will soon click in his head- the faster I sit, the sooner I get the ball! IMO, it's important to give a release command because "sit" should mean "sit until I say otherwise" or else he will learn that he can sit and get up whenever he wants. Once he drops that butt like a ton of bricks consistently you can ask to hold the position longer before releasing and throwing the ball or playing tug or whatnot. If your dog is food motivated, forget the Milkbones and break out the fried bacon, cheddar cheese, etc. Your dog can't be "ho-hum, just another biscuit that I'll get anyway," he has to be thinking "OMG I *MUST* have it NOW."


----------



## PetPalsDogTraining

Instead of pulling a leash upwards why not try using a treat instead. Your dog will be more inclined to respond if he knows there going to be a reward at the end. 

Hold the treat directly above the nose in between the eyes and slowly raise the treat. As you do this your dogs rear end should naturally come down into a sitting position. As your dog does this say the word "sit". In time he will learn to associate the word sit with the action.

Remember to reward him and then repeat the exercise several time and eventually he will begin to get the message.


----------

